# Another pigeon killed



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I went out to the parking lot to visit the pigeons. There was a dead one lying on the ground and as stupid as this may sound to you all, I scooped it up (wearing gloves) and took it with me and buried it (I had a bag with me).

I did notice before I buried it that it had been attacked on its right thigh. As I've said before, gulls and crows will attack pigeons and they will kill them. I think this explains why there are some pigeons limping around. They were attacked on the thigh but somehow survived it. The attacks probably severed some nerves in the pigeons' thighs or legs because some of these pigeons never fully heal. The one I found today didn't make it and died before I got there.

I just held it hoping that there was some life but it was too late. So today I found a quiet place where no one bothers to go and I buried it. It was one of the saddest things I've ever had to do - bury something I loved.  

I will say this also - New England soil is the HARDEST soil to dig into but I did my best. Just all rocks.

The only good thing today was that it wasn't my favorite feral, Garye. She's still alive.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*sorry*

About the bird. At least someone cares for them and still live free. the way of life can be so hard. Take comfort in a prayer and group hug.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

You must be a very caring and loving person to do that! I agree it deserved a decent burial!

Thank You!

Denise


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you tha burial you gave this little guy.
I am so sorry he had to die.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ah Garye, I am so sorry. No, you aren't stupid for burying that little soul. It was a sweet, caring thing to do. 

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about the tragedy.

That was a thoughtful and caring gesture, burying the bird.

Thank you.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Thank you all.*

I know it was just a bird - a pigeon at that - but I've come to love them so much that I look forward to seeing how they are every day. I just couldn't save this one. Pretty bird too - gray, very soft. I never realized how soft their feathers were until I touched this one (I never could catch one before!). I just hated to see it die this way.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,

I'm sorry about your flock member, and think it very kind and sweet of you to make sure that it was cared for and treated respectfully. I hope Garye continues to dodge the challenges that your flock is facing.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I am adding*

my condolences too!

Thank you for caring and I too, add a prayer and hug!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Garye,
There's nothing stupid about being respectful and loving, like you are. If there were more people with your traits, everyone would be much better off.
Daryl


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

It was very kind of you to bury the poor pigeon.
May God bless you for loving & helping these little ferals.

Phyll


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*sorry for you and the pigeon you found*

The feral flock I feed don't get attacked by the crows. I have seen them chase them, and I did see one finishing what was left of a hawk attack, but not actually kill one. I also noticed they would chase a huge white one we called ducky who happened to disappear about two months ago. I sure miss seeing him around. 

That was very kind of you to bury it. 

Andi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Unfortunately, Andi, the crows here will attack pigeons. I saw one do it right in front of me. After a person leaves from feeding the pigeons, there's no telling what goes on.

I think as long as I give the gulls and crows bread and feed the pigeons seed, they'll stop trying to attack each other. You should see me when I feed the two parties - I'm throwing seed out one car window and then I'm throwing bread out the passenger window - trying to keep them apart. So I have pigeons on one side of my car and gulls and crows on the other side. It's just a nuisance to me. 

Today my flock was ok. Someone came along with bread so the gulls were occupied with that and left after stuffing themselves. The pigeons were left alone with me and therefore were able to eat in peace.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Garye, you have my sympathies. I live in the city, Washington DC, and thought that the feral flock I feed in my backyard was safe from predators. The birds have been coming around for about 5 months (neighbors have been cool bout it), and the closest incident we've had thus far has been a cat, whom I chased off.

But today I came home from a quick trip, and saw some ferals hanging around on my fence for a snack. So I dropped some seed out for them. All of a sudden, out of the corner of my eye from inside I saw something w/ wings that seemed bigger than the normal pigeons. A full look and I discovered that it was a hawk, w/ a poor pigeon trapped in its claws. I ran outside immediately and scared the hawk off, but it flew off w/ the pigeon in tow. Not sure if the hawk was able to maintain its grip on the pigeon, as it appeared to be empty handed a little later in its flight. Some of the ferals are back in my yard, and understandably their a little nervous. They're trying to eat and watch the sky in case of another attack. They've employed what appears to be a watch system -- some eat while others stand on my fence and look around. That was the first time I've witnessed a pigeon attack, and it left me unnerved and angry. 

Your kind efforts, Garye, are the better angels of which Lincoln once spoke.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

My sympathies with you Derrick. It's too bad you can't get a feeder that only a bird the size of a pigeon can fit into and put it out on a pole. But even that may not help because as soon as the pigeon flies out, out comes the hawk.

I know this is part of the life cycle or circle of life but I hate to see a pigeon being attacked. I'm just going to try and protect my flock as best as I can.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Garye said:


> I know this is part of the life cycle or circle of life but I hate to see a pigeon being attacked. I'm just going to try and protect my flock as best as I can.


Hi Garye, 

That is all you can do really and you're doing a good job so far Sorry to hear that you found another dead pigeon


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Garye,
I think you are right about gulls and crows attacking pigeons because I see some injured or dead pigeons in our park once in a while too. Isn't it heartbreaking to find our friends hurt... I remember 2 years ago, before I begin to feed my flock regularly, I found a dying pigeon in the street and I buried him like you did. This is our way to show our respect for those poor birds with a tough life.

(http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=4383)

Suz.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Brad & Poulette,

Unfortunately I found another pigeon dead today. Those gulls! But what can you do? I just try and watch them when I visit them until they fly off.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Cats Yuk! Another thing if your pigeons get out Red Tail hawks love to try to catch them. Once a Pigeon is in the sky and flying from them those beautiful pigeons are hard to catch. Sea Gulls are very mean and nasty birds and will torment pigeons they will also torment crow babies. Catch the darn cats if you can, and I am too very sorry to hear the bad news. 

Regards Cindy


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Sea gulls are very jealous birds. If they see you feeding birds, they want to be fed too. I try to make it a point to carry something for them and place it away from the pigeons. Now I have two groups of birds - in separate places - eating and hopefully not bothering each other. I'm hoping this will work.


----------



## juanita (Jul 26, 2005)

A tear of Thanks...I cared for a young wild chick who had some leg/hip issues on top of starvation.After outstanding advise from PIGEON TALK ,visit to Vet, X-rays and meds,my little freind grew up to be a robust happy male that ruled my house. I always had the windows and door open so he could come and go as he pleased.He always stayed by the house. One day while we were outside he took off in one direction as if he had a purpose. Well I keep I eyes open for a limping pigeon in the neighborhood,and have spotted several.My point.... is... A Big THANKS for checking on this bird and caring even after no help could be given.I would like to think someone would do the same for my free spirited explorer should they happen on him.


----------

